# christmas wish  list



## grahams mum (Nov 30, 2009)

hi i was talking to graham and i said"you know what mummy would like for you for christmas? Something to cure diabetes or something that you dont need to do injection all the time " AND GRAHAM REPLY WAS "thats it no toys!! maybe i can have both"  it would be great if he can have both maybe one day will be true


----------



## jimmysmum (Nov 30, 2009)

Bless him. 

My Jimmy was on the phone to his mate the other day and they were asking eachother what they wanted for Xmas and Jimmy said without even batting an eyelid "A cure for diabetes" oh and a BMX! xx


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 30, 2009)

ooh yes BMX as well


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 1, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> hi i was talking to graham and i said"you know what mummy would like for you for christmas? Something to cure diabetes or something that you dont need to do injection all the time " AND GRAHAM REPLY WAS "thats it no toys!! maybe i can have both"  it would be great if he can have both maybe one day will be true



Daniella - "something that you don't need to do injections all the time"  -  that would be a pump.    Graham qualifies, so its up to you with that one.   I'll help you refer elsewhere cos you won't get one down here as you know, if you ever want to.

Otherwise a BMX sounds a great present.


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 1, 2009)

hi adrienne i meant smething that you could swallow you still have a needle stuck in your body and mesure the insuline  that you need alltime  i meant like a magic tablet something a lot easyer that what we have got now  ..... maybe one day maybe  an easyer pump as well why not... graham saw jessica with the pump and he does not want it now


----------

